

Introducing Facebook Gifts - male_salmon
http://newsroom.fb.com/News/Introducing-Facebook-Gifts-1bd.aspx

======
ryanlchan
This is likely the in-house rebranding of Karma, a gift giving app they
purchased back in May [1].

Also seems to be a play for monetization on the mobile platform. From the
mashable article, linked:

 _At the time, Linden said that the majority of the gifts sent from the app
were actually done via SMS._ _“The average response rate for an SMS gift is
less than 60 seconds,” said Linden. “Email is four to five hours. On Facebook,
it’s a day.”_

[1]: <http://mashable.com/2012/05/18/facebook-karma/>

